# Deprofundis re-discover Bela Bartok and modern incursion into romantic era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Bela Bartok : Bluebeard's Castle was an eye opener for me, i had stop almost completly listening to modern music this mean 1700-nowaday...

But Bela Bartok sound folky exoticism and ancient in a way?
Than i discover mister : Peter Warlock was inspired by Gesualdo and Bartok
it was a sign i had to travel back into our era a bit.

J'avais peur d'etre devenu blazé et déphasé part notre morne et grise époque = i was scared of being feed up whit modern music and '' déphasé''( sorry but i dont know the right word in english for this , pardon the mild ignorance & tad snobism) by our morn grey era.

So i feel thankfull , Bartok reminded me how good music was back in this era, and yes renaissance is still my ideal music, my confort zone, my true love i cherrish but im still open minded.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Bela Bartok : Bluebeard's Castle was an eye opener for me, i had stop almost completly listening to modern music this mean 1700-nowaday...
> 
> But Bela Bartok sound folky exoticism and ancient in a way?
> Than i discover mister : Peter Warlock was inspired by Gesualdo and Bartok
> ...


Déphasé de = out of sync with; morne = dreary

I've been struggling with Bartok quartet 6 recently, I'm not a great fan of it at the moment.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I just thought of a Bartok recording you will love, Iva Bittova and Dorathea Kellerova interpreting his 44 violin duos. Accept no imitations, only this one will do (because they improvise)

View attachment 96237


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you Mandryka, for participation to my post, your always welcome, and you seem knowledge , i respect this :tiphat:


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I like this. Bartok is definitely something special among modern composers.
I got a new CD from the library called "Azahar" conducted by Simon-Pierre Bastion. It mixes together movements of masses of 2 modern composers Stravinsky, Ohana, and of 2 medieval composers Guillaume de Machaut, and Alfonso X (el Sabio). Un melange entre vieil et nouveau. The mixture seems to fit together perfectly, oddly enough. But I have never listened to music this old, 1300s... it makes me curious to hear more...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> I just thought of a Bartok recording you will love, Iva Bittova and Dorathea Kellerova interpreting his 44 violin duos. Accept no imitations, only this one will do (because they improvise)
> 
> View attachment 96237


Attachment seems to be failing.

Love Bartók, Bittova and the 44 Duos btw


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

...............


----------

